# Heizperioden



## johanless

Hallo zusammen,
Wer von euch könnte mir Bitte helfen? ich möchte gern wissen, ob jmd. mir erklären kann, was *"Heizperioden"* bedeutet. Ich konnte nicht dieses Wort im Wörterbücher finden, hier unten schreibe ich, was ich aus Deutsch - Spanisch übersetzen will.

*In den kalten Jahreszeiten während den Heizperioden achten sie darauf, dass sie Ihr **Instrument in Räumen mit einer relativen Luftfeuchtigkeit um 50% aufbewahren.* (Mein Versuch: _En __las estaciones frías del año, durante los períodos de calentamiento, preste atención a que usted guarde su instrumento en habitaciones con una humedad atmosférica relativa alrededor de 50%._

*Zu beginn und am Ende der Heizperioden treten oft Probleme mit den Wirbeln auf.**(*Mein Versuch:_ Al comienzo y al final de los periodos de calentamiento a menudo se presentan problemas con las clavijas.)_

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## jebbe

"Heizperiode" bezeichnet die Zeit des Jahres, während der man die Heizung regelmäßig anschaltet, oder auch dauerhaft angeschaltet lässt.

 _(Periodo de calentamiento_ habe ich zwar bisher noch nicht gehört, aber es scheint mir die richtige Übersetzung zu sein.)
Das war wohl Unsinn, siehe Heiditas Post weiter unten!

 jebbe


----------



## dec-sev

jebbe said:


> "Heizperiode" bezeichnet die Zeit des Jahres, während der man die Heizung regelmäßig anschaltet, oder auch dauerhaft angeschaltet lässt.


 
Vielleicht "estación (temporada) fría". Esperamos a heidita.


----------



## heidita

johanless said:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wer von euch könnte mir Bitte helfen? Ich möchte gern wissen, ob jmd. mir jemand erklären kann, was *"Heizperioden"* bedeutet. Ich konnte nicht dieses Wort nicht im Wörterbücher finden, hier unten schreibe ich, was ich von Deutsch auf  Spanisch übersetzen will.
> 
> *In den kalten Jahreszeiten während den Heizperioden achten sie darauf, dass sie Ihr **Instrument in Räumen mit einer relativen Luftfeuchtigkeit um 50% aufbewahren.* ( _En __las estaciones frías del año al encender la calefacción tenga la precaución de guardar su instrumento?? en habitaciones con una humedad atmosférica relativa alrededor de 50%/ en habitaciones con una humedad relativa que gire alrededor de un 50%._
> 
> *Zu beginn und am Ende der Heizperioden treten oft Probleme mit den Wirbeln auf.**(*Mein Versuch:_ Al comienzo y al final de los periodos de encendido de calefacción  a menudo se presentan problemas con las clavijas???.)_
> 
> Danke im Voraus!


 
Heizperiode: temporada de calefacción


_Instrumento_ no sé si pega si no tengo contexto._ clavijas_ no sé tampoco.


----------



## heidita

jebbe said:


> _Periodo de calentamiento_ habe ich zwar bisher noch nicht gehört, aber es scheint mir die richtige Übersetzung zu sein.
> 
> jebbe


 
jebbe, bei dem Ausdruck würde ich eher an "calentamiento global" (Erwärmungsperiode) denken, und dann sofort an den armen Planeten, den wir hoffnungslos erwärmen.


----------



## jebbe

heidita said:


> jebbe, bei dem Ausdruck würde ich eher an "calentamiento global" (Erwärmungsperiode) denken, und dann sofort an den armen Planeten, den wir hoffnungslos erwärmen.


Oh, vielen Dank für die Richtigstellung!

jebbe


----------



## johanless

Vielen Dank an alle, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
Danke Heidita, Du bist ja super!_:_
_ "__instrumento??__ clavijas???__", _es ist ja "instrumento" und "clavijas" richtig übergesetzt, denn der Text hat mit Geigen zu tun, aber ich hab versgessen, das zu sagen


----------



## heidita

johanless said:


> Vielen Dank an alle, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
> Danke Heidita, Du bist ja super!_:_
> _"__instrumento??__ clavijas???__", _es ist ja "instrumento" und "clavijas" richtig übergesetzt, denn der Text hat mit Geigen zu tun, aber ich hab versgessen, das zu sagen


Es freut uns allen, Dir geholfen zu haben. Und Willkommen auf dem Forum!


----------

